# Dazzleglass OR Lipglass?



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 26, 2009)

ok girls and guys,
so im looking at both and thinking which do i get then? which is better value for money, which is better texture, which is better colour way off, which packaging method do you like better. please help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thankyou, kindest regards kayleigh x x x


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 26, 2009)

dazzleglass


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I like both...but for the amount of product you get in a dazzleglass vs the cost...they are just not worth it to me...I am fortunately not a dazzleglass whore yet and I am so happy for that


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 26, 2009)

Well...Dazzleglass costs more, but you get a little bit more product. I definitely prefer the applicator. Plus it's stickier, so it lasts longer on your lips. With Lipglasses I feel like I'm constantly re-applying them!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2009)

You get more product in the lipglass packaging.  For the money go with lipglass.  The selling point with Dazzleglass is how they sparkle.  Lipglass doesn't sparkle as much but has more color payoff.  Dazzleglass are meant to be more sheer in color but to sparkle on the lip more.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ I was about to say....The DG's have less product they are just designed to look like they have more...guess the packaging is working....But please believe there is LESS product


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Well...Dazzleglass costs more, but you get a little bit more product. I definitely prefer the applicator. Plus it's stickier, so it lasts longer on your lips. With Lipglasses I feel like I'm constantly re-applying them!_

 
There's a lot less product in Dazzleglass.

d/g =1.92 g vs 4.8 g = l/g


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2009)

Off topic, Aziajs, I luv ur avi! Amber is just stunning, all her and Ye's drama aside!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Off topic, Aziajs, I luv ur avi! Amber is just stunning, all her and Ye's drama aside!_

 
I have just started a love affair with Amber Rose.  She could get it.  I have to be honest.


----------



## n_c (Aug 26, 2009)

I vote for lipglass.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have just started a love affair with Amber Rose. She could get it. I have to be honest._

 
Since we already off topic...LOL...I love that she has her own sense of style unlike no other and unlike the rest of the cookie cutter celebrity world.......that shit SOOOO works!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 26, 2009)

I love dazzleglasses more. You get less product, but I feel like I don't re-apply as often, plus I like the packaging, applicator, and the formula!


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2009)

Definately go for lipglass because you get more product and pigmentation.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Make your own dazzleglass...you will save a whole lot of money...there is a thread on how to do on here somewhere....with swatches


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have just started a love affair with Amber Rose. She could get it. I have to be honest._

 








a serious girl crush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Since we already off topic...LOL...I love that she has her own sense of style unlike no other and unlike the rest of the cookie cutter celebrity world.......that shit SOOOO works!!!_

 
YES!!! very original! and they just don't care what anybody thinks, I luv that

ok, back to our regularly scheduled programming, 
Yes to lipglass!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 26, 2009)

Lipglass for the $$, dazzleglass for the gorgeousness.

But I am biased because I am a d/g ho.

Ask Tish, she's seen how many I have lol.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 26, 2009)

ooh making a dazzleglass sounds interesting. being a college student i cant afford both :S.


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2009)

Make your own Dazzleglass tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/d...lglass-132083/


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 26, 2009)

I prefer lipglasses, better color range, better color payoff & more product... still there are some dazzleglasses (shadewise) out there that can kick my lipglasses asses... gotta love the sparkle!


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

I love them both! To me there is no comparison so its basically what look you are going for. For more everyday I would definitely say lipglass-its more color, more product and you can wear it with not a stich of makeup. If you get dazzleglass because its so sparkly it may look a little unfinished without anhthing else. I would start with lipglass and try dazzleglass next.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 26, 2009)

i just wish mac would come out with lipglasses in their upcoming collections that are more pigmented. the ones i've bought this year from collections are just very sheer, and have glitter.

dazzleglasses are just fun, i love how you can layer 'em for more color plus i love glitters :] good for any occasion IMO. but the texture is so and so.

i'd have to go with lipglasses though, considering i have more of those and use them more.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2009)

I love lipglasses - I'm a lipglass whore.  I love lipglass for day or night.  Dazzleglasses are great, but really seem limited to evening/special occasion use.  They're great topping since there's not much color to them.  For your dollar, I think you get more use out of lipglass.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2009)

hhhmmm i'm going to say lustre glass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lutrsglass has a brush applicater whereas normal gloss has a doe foot which i'm not keen on. lustreglasses feel nice and smooth on your lips but are still very sparkly.

that said i do love dazzleglasses because they last so long - i apply at 7am and i can still se glitter by 1pm!


----------



## esmey (Sep 6, 2009)

lipglass


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 6, 2009)

I likey the Dazzleglassess too!!! No, there def isnt as much product, you do use them faster, they are more expensive... what the hell am I saying? LOL!!! But seriously, I like the dazzglasses because I really like shiny glittery things and these knock my socks off!! I love the glitter, and I really love the long wearing formula - you can apply in the morn and still be shiny in the eve


----------



## COBI (Sep 6, 2009)

From a cost point of view: Lipglass

However, I don't look at them that way.  I think the "best" one depends on what you are looking for.

Dazzleglasses are all about the sparkle (hence the dazzle name.)  I find that since the look is about the sparkle, I have to apply way more often than lipglasses.  But I hate using more because the tube is so much smaller.

Lipglasses are interesting because I feel they can be so different from one to the other in regards to thickness, color, how long they last, etc.  But they are a lot more cost effective if you are looking for a gloss (vs. a sparklefest.)


----------



## chiara (Sep 6, 2009)

I vote for lipglass. As much as I love dazzleglasses because of how sparkly they are, lipglasses are better value for money. They contain more product, and I like the applicator better.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 6, 2009)

Lipglass for sure. Dazzleglasses are just ok, IMO. Not very practical, unless you're ok with shiny glittery lips for all occasions. I have 3, and I'm not really sure why as I've used 2 of them once and the other not at all.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hhhmmm i'm going to say lustre glass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lutrsglass has a brush applicater whereas normal gloss has a doe foot which i'm not keen on. lustreglasses feel nice and smooth on your lips but are still very sparkly.

that said i do love dazzleglasses because they last so long - i apply at 7am and i can still se glitter by 1pm!_

 
I totally agree!  I definately prefer the brush to the doe foot applicator.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

I like lipglasses better, coz the shimmers/glitters of dazzleglasses stick onto your lips and it's not a very flattering look.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 6, 2009)

I like lipglasses for the pigmentation and stickiness. I like my glosses opaque and tacky; they last longer on my lips.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 6, 2009)

I always mix mine but if I had to use one alone, it would be lipglass.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 11, 2009)

I love both but I love dazzleglasses more


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmmm tough question. lipglass is obviously the practical way to go... but dazzleglasses are just soooo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it depends what look you're going for, & if you're okay with paying more for less product.


----------

